# Should I get a second bird?



## bbystarbird (4 mo ago)

Hello!! I have a 7 ½-year-old budgie, Cosmo. I have had her since I was in 8th grade, and I am now in my second year of college. Last year, I could not bring her with me to school (I lived in a dorm), but don't worry she was with my Dad who loves her dearly and let her fly around and have fun daily. I am now renting a house with roomies and she has come with me to college. She has a large cage and I just screened in our back porch so she will also be able to fly around in there once I have some perches set up (at supervised times). Cosmo has now been a solo bird for almost a year, my other budgie Sylvian passed away last winter. Two weeks ago, my boyfriend babysat her for a night and was playing budgie sounds for her, he told me that when he did this she got really excited and immediately came out of her cage to fly around and sing along. She has lots of access to activities in and outside of her cage, I give her the option to come out every day and I like to leave the radio on for her when I go to class, but I worry she is lonely. I have started to play budgie sounds for her when I am home which I had never really done before and she does get excited. I have classes 4 days a week and am at home for a good portion of 2 of those days but sometimes she seems not in the mood to come out or very quiet and I worry she misses a companion when alone. I am wondering if I should get her a friend, but she is also almost 8 years old, and I have read that budgies live 5-10 years? She doesn't seem old to me though, she eats her veggies, sings, and is very curious/social when she wants to be. The other thing is that I have had a few budgies in my life, and am curious about getting other types of birds as well (specifically pigeons/doves or a cockatiel). I am wondering if any of these other birds go well with budgies, especially because they may be immune or not immune to separate diseases? Cosmo has never been aggressive before, but she is on the smaller size compared to Sylvian and other budgies I’ve seen. I have the means of taking care of two birds and I want the best for her, it is just a hard decision as I know I will need to climatize and train a new bird and I just recently started this quarter of school. Thank you guys for reading please let me know what you think! I attached below a photo of Cosmo  she is the best


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Playing budgie sounds for her makes her want to find the other birds. It really isn't something we recommend you do.
It isn't fair to Cosmo. Playing music for a solo budgie is a much better option.

As Cosmo is already 8 years old, bringing in another budgie at this point in her life is something you need to consider very carefully.
American/Pet type budgies average life span is 8-10 years old.

Cosmo has become used to being on her own and not all budgies get along. 
You would need to get another female to ensure there was no breeding and it would be best to get an older budgie or you are going to go into the "budgie cycle" of getting a different bird every time one of your budgie's pass.

Do you have a place to quarantine a new bird ?

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Do you have the space and means to separately cage another budgie on a permanent basis if the two do not get along?*
*How would you feel about having to keep them separately if it came to that?
Do you have the financial means to ensure both birds would get any medical care necessary for illness or injury?*
*Do you have an Avian Vet?

Cosmo sounds as though she is healthy and happy and get a sufficient amount of attention.
I would stop playing the budgie sounds. Enjoy your time with Cosmo she sounds adorable and her pictures are precious.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory* 

*Nice to have you with us. If you have questions after reading everything, please let us know.
*


----------



## bbystarbird (4 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> ...


Thank you so much for the information! I really appreciate it, I wasn't sure if it was good for her to play the sounds but now I know, she will be sticking to just tunes from now on


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

I'm quite late to the discussion but I wanted to welcome you to the forums! 

How is Cosmo doing now? 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to hear more about your girl soon! 👋


----------



## bbystarbird (4 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums,
> 
> I'm quite late to the discussion but I wanted to welcome you to the forums!
> 
> ...


She is doing great  thank you for the warm welcome!


----------

